# Put me back on my bike



## Panter (8 Nov 2009)

Book raffle.

Very kindly passed to me by graham56, it's an epic read about Tom Simpson.

Usual rules, pass it on when you're finished, I'll do the draw in a few days.


----------



## dubman (8 Nov 2009)

can i be in please


----------



## addictfreak (8 Nov 2009)

Add me to the draw please.


----------



## MacB (8 Nov 2009)

yes please


----------



## longers (8 Nov 2009)

Please.


----------



## eldudino (9 Nov 2009)

Put me in the hat!


----------



## ComedyPilot (13 Nov 2009)

Yes please. Almost finished the Rough Ride book too!


----------



## Tynan (14 Nov 2009)

Tynan!


----------



## Panter (18 Nov 2009)

It's a fix, Comedy Pilot must've fiddled the random number generator website as he's done it again!

No need to send your details, I already have them 
I'll get it posted, realistically, early next week.


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Nov 2009)

Panter said:


> It's a fix, Comedy Pilot must've fiddled the random number generator website as he's done it again!
> 
> No need to send your details, I already have them
> I'll get it posted, realistically, early next week.



No fix.....you've got to be in it to win it


----------



## eldudino (20 Nov 2009)

Fix! Fix!


----------

